# Where to start?



## whitetailhntr (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a 15hp Johnson that runs great once its warmed up but takes 10 pulls to get it started when cold. Most of the time i have to put it in gear and turn the throttle jus enough to not engage the stop ear on the flywheel to make it start. Any suggestions on where to start to make this a little friendlier to start? Thanks


----------



## richg99 (Nov 22, 2015)

There are way smarter people than I that will soon pipe in....but most engines have a way to increase the fuel flow without putting it into gear.

The choke system does that. Have you looked at that setting?

richg99


----------



## whitetailhntr (Nov 22, 2015)

Setting for the choke?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 22, 2015)

Remember that I know less than many on here, but..

.I normally put full choke on until the engine starts... Then slowly back the choke off...


----------



## whitetailhntr (Nov 22, 2015)

richg99 said:


> Remember that I know less than many on here, but..
> 
> .I normally put full choke on until the engine starts... Then slowly back the choke off...



Even with doing that still issues


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2015)

First thing to do is visually check and see that the choke blade is fully closing. If someone has been into the carburetor there is a chance the black plastic choke knob/shaft is upside down. If it is then there is a chance it is not closing.


----------



## Gamefisherjon (Nov 22, 2015)

^ ive seen it happen as well, i would search for pictures of your engine models carb assembly on the internet and look for something obvious or put on backwards or wrong, if you verify that the carb is correct try pumping the inline primer ball more before you try and start the engine 


94 xlt 5speed 3.0v6


----------



## richg99 (Nov 23, 2015)

I've always has good luck by putting in new, gapped, plugs.

richg99


----------



## RandysJav (Nov 23, 2015)

92 OCTANE fuel. Made my 1988 Evinrude 2-stroke 9.9 go from a ten pull to a three pull. Will never use low octane ever again. Randy


----------



## whitetailhntr (Nov 24, 2015)

RandysJav said:


> 92 OCTANE fuel. Made my 1988 Evinrude 2-stroke 9.9 go from a ten pull to a three pull. Will never use low octane ever again. Randy



Ill try that


----------



## whitetailhntr (Dec 1, 2015)

Recoil rope broke now....uhhhh the issues


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 2, 2015)

Octane rating shouldn't matter for startup.


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm thinking it has a fuel issue and may need the carb cleaned. Primarily the low speed idle circuit. We have a 1960 18hp Johnson and a 1969 9.5hp Johnson and both of those normally start on the 1st pull after they've been run for the 1st time each season.

Also check the spark with an open air gap spark tester. A good spark will be bright blue and jump a 1/2" open gap. These testers can be found at any auto parts store for about $10.00


----------



## whitetailhntr (Feb 29, 2016)

Is there a certain size pull rope i need? Thickness wise? Or will any work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Feb 29, 2016)

Am thinking it is 5/32" but don't shoot me if I am wrong! Going off of memory only.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Feb 29, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Am thinking it is 5/32" but don't shoot me if I am wrong! Going off of memory only.



That is correct I found it on another forum. It's the same as number five lawn mower rope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailhntr (Feb 29, 2016)

Will need 68.5 inches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

